# Cloudy Water



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Currently, 3 weeks ago did a filter change for the heavily densed planted tank and about last week the day before water turned murky, it was clear. The next day the water turned milky/murky color and I checked the ph and the range is 6.0~7.0 which is the ususal ph. No fish became sick, no fish died. Did a 30~35% water change with aqua+ and plant fertilizers, the co2 is working fine. Does anyone know what is happening to the tank?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's likely a bacterial bloom as a result of your filter swap out, you lost your beneficial bateria.

Check your other water parameters (ammonia\etc) and let us know.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

would adding cycle help?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If your ammonia, nitrite or nitrate is higher then it was, I would.


----------



## 1843 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd vote for doing small water changes to keep the parameters down until things settle. Do you have another tank that you could borrow some filter media from? Even if you take the sponge from another filter and squish it into the tank, it can help a bunch.Nearby fishy friend with a solid tank that can lend some filter goo?


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

effox said:


> If your ammonia, nitrite or nitrate is higher then it was, I would.


humm, the tank doesn't smell and i do have ammonia medias and other medias to control the nitrite and nitrate level... but from what you're saying, it would still be better to add cycle then.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

possum said:


> I'd vote for doing small water changes to keep the parameters down until things settle. Do you have another tank that you could borrow some filter media from? Even if you take the sponge from another filter and squish it into the tank, it can help a bunch.Nearby fishy friend with a solid tank that can lend some filter goo?


I see, the strange thing is the water ph have been same before and after it happened. I do have another tank but because it also have been cleaned since the last time I cleaned the filter was around maybe 2~3 months ago, either way still have to clean the filter and that's what happened. I'll get some cycle tomorrow and feed the water then Thanks for the help!


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll keep you guys updated! And thank you for all the advise, really helped and much appreciated.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

When doing filter changes\cleaning you'll only want to do no more than 50% of the media at a time. I wouldn't even do that much at once, it's not worth risking live stock over.

Get an ammonia and nitrite\nitrate test kit while your at it. You're PH level should stay constant, it wouldn't change with the filter swap out so that makes sense.

Do let us know.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

